# Koralia powerheads... Never use with wave controller!



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Just want to share some horrible experience with you guys. I guess some of you might already knew...

I've bought 3 of these (1050) last X'mas for my 120gal reef. I have linked them up to a Koralia Smart Wave controller which is set to 15s on/off. These 'New' design pumps are improved versions of the Koralia 1,2,3... and are designed to be used with frequent on/off application. They run nice n quiet. You can hardly notice when they are turned on. I was pretty happy with the upgrade but that didn't last long. After just about 3 months, I'd found a small black plastic piece sitting on one of the Monti cap. A broken piece from the pump cover.

Within 6 months, that same piece had broken off from all 3 pump covers. I did some readup n found that the piece was used as a bumper to prevent the pump from spinning in the reverse direction. This rubber piece gets hit every time the pump turns on which means the more often it turns on and off, the sooner it breaks. Wow that's an impressive design! Nice job Koralia!

Majority of the time the pumps now rotate in reverse. That means instead of pushing the water forward, they are sucking the water back n distributing the flow against the glass. I found Hydor's US no. on the web n contacted them in mid-Aug. n was told to email them regarding this broken cover issue.**I emailed n told them the situation n asked them several questions regarding this so called 'Improved' design but they totally ignored them. They just replied back with a few words - "We will send you new covers". Alright, that's fine! 

I have waited over 2 weeks n emailed them again. They said they did send them but they came back to them as unidentified address!? Really!???? I double checked the address that I gave them n they said they will resend them. As of today (a week from October), there's still no sign of those replacement covers!**This is unreal!**The stuff that I had ordered on eBay 2 wks ago have already arrived from Hong Kong!**The condition of my tank is getting worse n worse everyday due to the poor/reverse flow of these cheap powerheads.**Cyano is spreading everywhere! Well, lesson learned... I'm done with these guys n from now on I won't even consider buying any of their products.**


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i had the same issue, they crap out they dont like going on and off on and off,,,...


there is a reason TUNZE is in business


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I can scrap my plans for a wavemaker with mine now haha


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

seriouslly spit they are 100% gonna fail, if yours are running backwards you can plug em in and unplug em plug em in and un plug them again over and over and eventually they will run right again but everytime they shut off they screw up again...


they are poop for wavemakers i have just one of those cheap power bar timer things with the random function and it screwed it up too,, there wackadoo


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i had the same issue, they crap out they dont like going on and off on and off,,,...
> 
> there is a reason TUNZE is in business


I could have invested on something better with the $$ I spent - 3 new pumps + 1 DUMB wave controller! &#@%!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thats why you go mp40s =P


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

I have four 1400s buried in my basement somewhere. I can't overstate how useless these things are. Three of them look almost brand new, but either don't start or run in reverse. The fourth is in a little worse shape. I might have thrown it against the wall.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm gonna do with these junks! Lol



juicebox said:


> I have four 1400s buried in my basement somewhere. I can't overstate how useless these things are. Three of them look almost brand new, but either don't start or run in reverse. The fourth is in a little worse shape. I might have thrown it against the wall.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm gonna do with these junks! Lol



juicebox said:


> I have four 1400s buried in my basement somewhere. I can't overstate how useless these things are. Three of them look almost brand new, but either don't start or run in reverse. The fourth is in a little worse shape. I might have thrown it against the wall.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> thats why you go mp40s =P


Agree and thanks  Darn pricey even when used, haha.

I will never trust a pump to cycle from full start to full stop. It is just a matter of time before they break. I won't even run the MPs that way.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JL have them 20% off right now hehehe. I have 1 Hydor Koralia Evolution Powerhead (1400 GPH) and 2 KORALIA MAGNUM 8, they are running fine as I am not using wave maker or timer since they don't comsume that much power.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think it is the on , off , on , off that buggers the hydors up, i use them just for "current" in my piranha tank with out issue but it is constant


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I saw this thread title I groaned inside as I knew what was coming. I'm never buying another Koralia again. Mine all run in reverse now, even with the bump stops. What a pain. Having to reach my hand in tank to "fix" it every time I stop the pumps is ridiculous. I am running a 250, 450, a 750, and a 1050. I also have an older style (shaft type) HK3 which I never touch. I'm going to try Tunze or MP's instead and slowly replace them all.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally received the replacement covers yesterday.... after waiting for 6 weeks. They look identical to the original ones. So yes, they will break just as easy. Now I have them running constantly on. Let me know if anyone is interested in a 'SmartWave' controller. Lol


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Ecotech vortech is the way to go. I run 2 mp40's on my 450 gallon and 2 on my 520 gallon. The ones on my 450 gallon have been running for 3 years and I have only had to replace 2 wet sides in that time and that was caused by my fish.


----------

